# Collected a few parts this week



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Aug 8, 2019)

Just need a few more parts


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Aug 8, 2019)

Stay tuned...working on some springer forks


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hard way to go, but you're getting there.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Aug 8, 2019)

Hard is being very polite, thank you


----------

